# ASK A NURSE - how high does it have to be for BP to be high?



## u4kidsnme (Jun 8, 2004)

hi like the question says how high does your blood pressure have to be for the hospital to say its high and a possible danger? mine today was 140/90 have got headache and dizziness and struggling to breath but consultant has said to go home and rest and see me in 2 wks
thx phillipa
ps he is an EXCELLENT consultant and sent me in a fortnight ago for pain and high BP so trust and believe in him


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Phillipa

I take it you are asking because you are pg?

If so your blood pressure is high but not what they call dangerously high or high enough for you to be hospitalised, the hospital know what they are doing and will keep a close eye on, if you feel very unwell in yourself please call a midwife and get checked out as they can have you admitted to hospital or get you to see your consultant if they feel there is anything to worry about.

Mel

x x


----------



## u4kidsnme (Jun 8, 2004)

thx for that. i saw my midwife this morning who has told me the same thing and to go see them in a wks time but to call if i feel ill at all. thx again
phillipa


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi, you were asking about hb, Mine was 150/190. I am not pg now as had miscarriage last week, do you think this is why I have hb?
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Lisa

Are you sure it wasnt 150/90?

If so that could well be your normal blood pressure and it wouldnt generaly be high because of your miscarraige, some people have slightly high blood pressure throughout there life never knowing about it, i would suggest just to get it checked again by your GP especialy if you feel unwell with it.

Mel


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

silly me, yes it should have been 150/90. G.P said it was high and if it gets any higher I will need medication. He didn't say if it was due to miscarriage or not though.
Thanks
for advice
Lisa


----------

